# Getting back into N scale



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello all. I received my first N set when I was 4 and ran it for a couple of years. I'm 27 now and brought it out recently to have some fun. I have always run O but have some questions about N mainenance. What do you guys use to lube you locos and cars. I am afraid to oil the running gear on the locos because it looks like any oil I put on there will work its way onto the drive wheels. Are there special oiles for this? Also is there any regular maintenance you guys do to your stuff?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I use Labelle Oil in a bottle that has a needle like tip. The trick is using very small drops. I oil all the gears depending on how much it has been run. Once in a while I take the shell off and oil the wormgear as well. If the loco has a flywheel you just want to make sure you dont get oil on anything but the gear. And make sure not to get it on any electronic parts. 
I also use a Minitrix wheel cleaner to keep the wheels clean. I also use a track cleaning car to keep the track clean. The cleaner the track the cleaner the wheels will stay that way.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

To get a smaller drop of oil you can use a sewing needle or a piece of brass wire to pick up some oil to apply to the running gear. Mount the needle into the end of a piece of wood dowel for a handle.
This also works great for applying a very small amount of glue.


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

I was using a 90° mechanics pick but ill try those ideas too. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

You don't want to use much lubricant of any type. It will pick up crud. I have read time and again someone warning about using too much lube. On most of my locos I use none (Kato, Atlas, Life Like, Bachmann, Athearn, all 1990s and later locos). On some older locos with metal gears, I have used tiny droplets of lube. Most of those locos work marginally well anyway compared to more modern locos. The exception being an old Minitrix F7 B&O loco that is faster than anything else. I lube it about every other year.


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah both of mine are from the late 80's. After reading a bit here it seems like loss of current and having to tap the loco are problems that don't exist anymore if your setup is sound and worming with the newer models. I'm going to the train store tomorrow so maybe ill pick up a newer model diesel! Any suggestions? Please keep in mind that I looking for now to keep this relatively cheep. Just looking for a good runner. It doesn't have to pull 100and cars! Not yet anyway. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are trying to keep things cheap, I would look around online. You can get a new Atlas for around 50 bucks and 60 bucks for a Kato. Try to stay with the Bachmann Spectrum if you go that their route. I love the LHS as much as everyone but unless they offer used stuff, you will be paying top dollar for a engine. I don't mind paying 3 to 5 dollars more on rolling stock, that is usually cheaper then shipping cost for a single item  
Then again the older engines should run pretty good, if in good health and are clean. They may not creep around the track at .5 mph but they will knock you off your feet under full power . N Scale is very prone to dirty track and seems to me, needs twice the cleanings that my HO's do.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*N scale engines*

RyanMac,

I have many different brands of engines, both steam and diesel. I think my Kato engines consistently perform better than the rest, followed by my Atlas engines. I have a good number of plain. Vanilla bachmann engines (the cheap ones) and quite often get aggravated at how noisy and rough they run. They can be made to run better, but how much is your time worth? All that being said, I do have a Life Like E6A that is one of my better performers. Like everything else in life, you pays your money and takes your chances. Of course, the ideal solution would be to actually test run the engine you want to buy, but that's rarely an option.


----------

